
Google unveils the Pixel 3 XL, with a 6.3-inch screen and an $899 price tag - RobertSmith
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/09/pixel-3-camera-features/
======
kgwxd
I'd pay $1000 for a 4.5-inch screen, hardware keyboard and replaceable
battery.

~~~
kgwxd
$2000 if it could reliably run an open source operating system.

